# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Italiano Pour Les Andouilles

## Island Visitor

At some point, I want to take trips to the UK, France, Italy and Greece.  As far as speaking the language, I know just enough Queen's English to get by in the UK and I can make my desires known in French although I am not fluent.  As for Italian and Greek, those are both, well, Greek to me.

So here is my Dumb Idea For The Day:

I am going to get a book of basic traveller's Italian.  Not enough to become fluent, but enough to get me by and let me at least pretend to be learning the language.

Okay, so far, so good.  But I am going to get an Italian instruction book written in FRENCH.

I figure this dumb idea is a GREAT way to reinforce my French by making me understand EVERYTHING that is being written before moving on.

It is probably a stupid idea.  Any thoughts?

----------


## MIke R

it depends.....knowing you the way I do you probably are going to do foo foo Italy and stay within the boundaries of  safe places like Rome, Florence and Venice in which case almost everyone speaks english a little so it  wont be a problem...however if you are going to venture out into a little more rustic ( and real from my viewpoint ) Italy such as Amalfi Coast,Tuscany,Umbria,Calabria, Sicily...its probably a good idea

----------


## andynap

The problem is the pronunciation. I would get a Learning Italian CD. It will prompt you for the pronumciation and tell you if it's right.

----------


## Island Visitor

> The problem is the pronunciation. I would get a Learning Italian CD. It will prompt you for the pronumciation and tell you if it's right.



Grazie!

----------


## andynap

> The problem is the pronunciation. I would get a Learning Italian CD. It will prompt you for the pronumciation and tell you if it's right. 
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie!



Prego

----------

